# shredder and belly hangar at same time?



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've to a new to me JD2210. Great little machine. It came with a belly hanger mower. I just got an old 4 ft shredder/BHog and I'm ready to start. Question is should I remove the belly hangar mower deck while using the shredder? If I left the belly hanger in place I wouldn't engage the blade but I'm wondering if the belly hanger will limit the travel of the mechanism in back that connects to the shredder? I'd like to leave the deck in place to act as a sort of skid plate to keep limbs from popping up into the tractor.

tks
don


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Don,

Welcome to the forum.

As long as you don't bend your mower deck operating in this mode. Are there any stumps or rocks in the area you want to bush hog? If there is any risk of hitting something immoveable with the deck, I would remove it. Remember this.....JD parts are very expensive. 

The lift systems should be independent of each other.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Mostly I'm grinding off small cedars, mesquites, and cactus so I think I'm ok. However, thanks for the heads up on that. I'll pay attention to how the terrain is changing.

Maybe a skid plate is in order. My neighbor has a kubota and while he was mowing a stick popped up and broke a hydraulic line and he was totally dead in the water and it was huge pain to get at to replace. The JD seems more protected that way but there are some exposed area and these small tractors are pretty low to the ground.

I used the shredder earlier today and it worked fine with belly still in place.

tks
Don


----------

